# Servicing Costs - Main Dealers



## PaulM01 (7 Jul 2008)

I just had my 06 Toyota Rav 4 serviced today and was shocked to see that it came in at €650.

I was overcharged by €113 so I will be following up with the Service Manager tomorrow morning.

I was wondering if anyone would no how many hours labour should I be charged for a main service. My bill states I was charged 4 hours for the service and an hour each for brake pads and brake fluid change.

Any thoughts


----------



## RS2K (7 Jul 2008)

I got a newish Focus annual service done by a main dealer for just below €150.

2 years and new pads and fluid sounds a bit premature though for your Rav 4.


----------



## television (7 Jul 2008)

RS2K said:


> I got a newish Focus annual service done by a main dealer for just below €150. 2 years and new pads and fluid sounds a bit premature though for your Rav 4.


 
Where was this dealer. Mine cost me just over 300 in Ford Motors Herberton Road.!!!!!!!!!! Also a focus.


----------



## mathepac (7 Jul 2008)

PaulM01 said:


> ... My bill states I was charged 4 hours for the service and an hour each for brake pads and brake fluid change....


I'm only a DIY'er and it wouldn't take me 6 hours, say 4 for oil, filters, brake-pads, swap wheels front to back, check fluids and road-test.

Surprising that a granny-car (sorry) like a Rav 4 would need pads after two years unless the mileage is very high, the school run is via Modello Park or its been towing.


----------



## Guest106 (7 Jul 2008)

Car Servicing is an organised ripoff by almost all the main dealerships and I should know because I worked in one for long enough.  Now in my senior years, I offer this to the readership.  The very best value in car servicing these days is to be found in the mobile auto servicing providers.  Their prices are very realistic and get this: all the checks are done for certain.  If needs be you can stand there and watch them or place your own marks to show you that the checks have taken place.

My last full service cost less than Euro150 and all done in one hour and twenty minutes in my own driveway plus he talked me through the service at the finish as he completed the form.  The same service costs Euro 600 at the main dealers where I worked until recently.  The last service I got done with that dealership cost me Euro450 because I got 25% off,  being a former mate etc but much later I was satisfied that several of the service checks were not made.
Plus they give you a fully completed stamped and signed service certificate when completed.   The points to be made in favour of supporting main dealerships will no longer convince me because quite simply I now know better.
The service I've used has a unit operating from somewhere in Glasnevin on the Northside and another from a South City location covering all the South side.


----------



## Bamhan (8 Jul 2008)

My 07 Passat cost me 485 for a service on Friday at VW dealers. Included were two tyres at 80 each plus vat but other than that everything was standard.

Thought it was very expensive.


----------



## bacchus (8 Jul 2008)

OP, where did you get it serviced? 
I paid €165 in Toyota main dealer for a RAV4, petrol version.


----------



## theoneill (8 Jul 2008)

1John said:


> Car Servicing is an organised ripoff by almost all the main dealerships and I should know because I worked in one for long enough.  Now in my senior years, I offer this to the readership.  The very best value in car servicing these days is to be found in the mobile auto servicing providers.  Their prices are very realistic and get this: all the checks are done for certain.  If needs be you can stand there and watch them or place your own marks to show you that the checks have taken place.
> 
> My last full service cost less than Euro150 and all done in one hour and twenty minutes in my own driveway plus he talked me through the service at the finish as he completed the form.  The same service costs Euro 600 at the main dealers where I worked until recently.  The last service I got done with that dealership cost me Euro450 because I got 25% off,  being a former mate etc but much later I was satisfied that several of the service checks were not made.
> Plus they give you a fully completed stamped and signed service certificate when completed.   The points to be made in favour of supporting main dealerships will no longer convince me because quite simply I now know better.
> The service I've used has a unit operating from somewhere in Glasnevin on the Northside and another from a South City location covering all the South side.



This sounds great, I have a Toyota Avensis that will be needing a service soon. Could you PM me your guys details?

Cheers


----------



## bacchus (8 Jul 2008)

mathepac said:


> I'm only a DIY'er and it wouldn't take me


but you'll lose your 3 years/100000km guarantee, so make sense to me for OP for get his 06 car serviced in 07 and 08 in main approved dealer.
Different story in 2009 as the 3 year will be up.


----------



## RS2K (8 Jul 2008)

television said:


> Where was this dealer. Mine cost me just over 300 in Ford Motors Herberton Road.!!!!!!!!!! Also a focus.



Limerick City.


----------



## cancan (8 Jul 2008)

Put up an itemized list of what was done.
Sounds like you got well ripped off...

That car should be under warranty too, so don't know what they spent 4 hours doing.


----------



## mathepac (8 Jul 2008)

bacchus said:


> but you'll lose your 3 years/100000km guarantee, so make sense to me for OP for get his 06 car serviced in 07 and 08 in main approved dealer. ...


This is not the case in the UK, where apart from warranty claim work, all routine servicing can be carried out by appropriate non-franchised garages. Yet another example of how the motoring public in Ireland is being bled by the main stealers.


----------



## cancan (8 Jul 2008)

Just to give some perspective.
I live in the US, and the most expensive service from a main dealer over 4 years was $27!
The threw on free brakes when the pads were worn under warranty - and they were brembo brakes too!

Quite what a RAV4 needed 650 of work for is beyond me...
What did the "service" part entail?


----------



## mathepac (8 Jul 2008)

cancan said:


> ...
> I live in the US, and the most expensive service from a main dealer over 4 years was $27!
> ...


Just for futher comparisons, look at the price of cars. I've picked the current list prices (MY2008) of my last petrol car as an example (mine was MY2003) A Subaru Impreza WRX STi 2.5 litre 305 bhp US - $35,000 Ireland - €73,000 (US$107,900). US price may not include local state sales taxes, both prices are official Subaru RRP's.


----------



## DeclanP (8 Jul 2008)

Would refuse to go to a main dealer for service. I get mine done in a local garage which sells a few second hands, has a staff of three or four very good mechanics and the cost of a full service is less than €100 — including all checks. They are to be found everywhere are often take more care of your car than those who work in dealerships.


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Jul 2008)

I've only had bad experiences with main dealers. Overpriced doesn't begin to describe the rip off they are.A good independent is what you want. The mobile guy sounds interesting. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## chlc (9 Jul 2008)

As far as I am aware under EU law getting your car serviced by a non main dealer will not void the warranty remaining on your car make, and also most cars nowadays require to be hooked up to a computer for fault diagnosis so make sure your non franchised service provider can do this.


----------



## Petal (9 Jul 2008)

I have an 06 Nissan Note that needs servicing and had thought about leaving it in with EP Mooney on the Longmile Road as they're the closest Nissan garage.... After reading this I'm not so sure anymore, haven't got money to throw away. Any recommendations for South Dublin to get my Nissan serviced?


----------



## bacchus (9 Jul 2008)

Did you call Mooney and ask for a quote for servicing? it may not be that much..


----------



## Petal (9 Jul 2008)

No I haven't yet...


----------



## Caveat (9 Jul 2008)

I think even better than a good independent is a nixer/retired or semi retired mechanic.  This is where I have been getting my servicing done for the last 3 or 4 years.  If you get to know a good local guy he'll never rip-off his neighbours and will be highly unlikely to do a shoddy job - cheaper too, and is likely to take more care/time with your car.


----------



## theoneill (9 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> I think even better than a good independent is a nixer/retired or semi retired mechanic.  This is where I have been getting my servicing done for the last 3 or 4 years.  If you get to know a good local guy he'll never rip-off his neighbours and will be highly unlikely to do a shoddy job - cheaper too, and is likely to take more care/time with your car.




Correct me if I’m wrong but AFAIK nixers are not covered under contract law, so you’ll have no comeback if there are any issues


----------



## Caveat (9 Jul 2008)

theoneill said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but AFAIK nixers are not covered under contract law, so you’ll have no comeback if there are any issues


 
Probably right but doesn't really worry me TBH. Mightn't suit everyone.

In reality, if there were problems that go beyond normal service items I might make an alternative arrangement anyway.


----------



## Petal (9 Jul 2008)

I asked EP Mooney and the service would cost 297 Euros (first service for 06 Nissan with 30,000 km). Is that a reasonable price?


----------



## PetrolHead (9 Jul 2008)

Funny to see this thread... was about to start my own on exactly this topic...

Just booked in to a Volvo main dealers in Cork for an '05 V50 2L Diesel, 80k km service - €360

Is this about right or overpriced? (Compared to other Volvo dealers I mean... I know there are other options except main dealer but it's still under warranty and I'd rather not risk that)


----------



## Billo (9 Jul 2008)

Toyota Corolla 45Klm service cost me €185 at a main dealer.


----------



## Caveat (9 Jul 2008)

To me, Billo's service sounds reasonable, Petal's sounds expensive.


----------



## Guest106 (9 Jul 2008)

All motoring costs are a ripoff in this land of ours and servicing is a part of that and is used by unscrupulous main dealers as an aid to sales from time to time.
A close female relative now retired has a five year old small Japanese car which she has owned from new and now showing 26000 miles and in immaculate condition.  On being consulted. I talked her out of trading it in but nevertheless she went to the main dealer to get a valuation and came home with her confidence completely shaken.

The sharp suit undermined her confidence by saying these things to her:  'once cars get on in years anything can happen' ....... how spare parts are always harder to get as cars get older and OH guess what..........the model she had was proving to be the most difficult to get parts for......second hand cars over 5 years old were worthless.........and the most irritating thing she found was that he kept referring to her car being "the older model". 

The lady has been given a brief counselling on the planned obsolescence practices that drive the motor industry which is helping her to see the real world.
The truth is that her car is a little gem with no problems whatsoever and she was just being stroked by a conman.  She's going to keep it now until it has 50K miles.


----------



## Petal (9 Jul 2008)

Well, I'll contact all the other Nissan dealers in the vincinity and keep you all posted.


----------



## sidzer (9 Jul 2008)

Out of need when I was a student I learned to service my car. I was never into cars but very easily learned the basics.

I can do the basic service in about 1.5 hours and a person doing it every day would be much faster. I have been told that 1st yr and 2nd yr apprentices do this kind of stuff as senior mechanics do the more technically demanding work. I used to spend about €55 buying the parts for the service for my petrol car.

I know car dealerships have overheads and have to make money but in my opinion they are ripping people off.

I priced a towbar for my Audi A4 in Agnews in Portadown £870 sterling - was told it would take about 7 hours when I questioned the cost! Went to David Murphy in Carryduff and in 2.5 hrs and for £256 they did a very professional job.

As said above - there are plenty of smaller men who work from home and are very good mechanics - these guys usually charge much fairer prices and will do a service and give the car a good check for about €150. This kind of price is fair for everyone.


----------



## Blossy (9 Jul 2008)

I work in a main dealership garage, and i myself find that the labour rate is extremely high, i do however recommend that if you are getting your car serviced in a smaller garage, non franchise garage etc, that u state clearly to the mechanic/technician if there is any doubt as to whether something is covered under warranty then make sure he doesnt touch that part as if it looks like it has been tamperred with then warranty will not cover that specific part etc. In order to keep your warranty a service history should be provided to prove fault occurred due to a fault in the car and not ownership neglect. I myself cannot afford to get my own car serviced where i work, but i have had to bring it back for warranty repair. Nothing was said to me getting it serviced elsewhere!


----------



## Petal (9 Jul 2008)

Well, of all the Nissan dealerships i contacted that are located somewhat conveniently (about 5) all bar one quoted me 290something, one came back with 260....


----------



## cancan (9 Jul 2008)

mathepac said:


> Just for futher comparisons, look at the price of cars. I've picked the current list prices (MY2008) of my last petrol car as an example (mine was MY2003) A Subaru Impreza WRX STi 2.5 litre 305 bhp US - $35,000 Ireland - €73,000 (US$107,900). US price may not include local state sales taxes, both prices are official Subaru RRP's.


 

Funny you should mention that - My car with the $27 servicing is an 05 STI!

God knows what a dealer at home would charge. Stay away from main dealers with crazy prices unless you have too much money and want to have less of it.

BMW's inspection's are the biggest rip off or all - 800 euro or something to do nothing.
I hear BMW ireland even list transmission fluid change on the inspection, even though they are sealed for life, and you are not supposed to change it.

BMW's in america cost 1/3 of the price and come with free servicing for 50,000 miles - Just shows the contempt that manufacturers treat the irish car buyer - Half of it is because people just accept getting ripped off and never complain. A bit of consumer education  and some simple cop on would go a long way....


----------



## Caveat (9 Jul 2008)

Petal said:


> Well, of all the Nissan dealerships i contacted that are located somewhat conveniently (about 5) all bar one quoted me 290something, one came back with 260....


 
For a first service and they haven't even seen the car? They cannot presume any work out of the ordinary at that age/mileage.

Makes no sense.  Are these big plush dealerships with huge overheads or something Petal?  _Nissan_ service is not generally expensive - in fact should be cheaper than _Toyota_ I think - but look at Billo's post?!


----------



## Petal (9 Jul 2008)

Well, I went into Nissan.ie and selected "list dealerships" and contacted all the ones that are Dublin South, like Belgard, Kylemore, Liffely Valley, etc.... Think I'll look for a small garage. Can anyone recommend one around D12?


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Jul 2008)

Over the years we've had a few nissans and my experience is that the dealers are poor and very expensive.


----------



## soy (10 Jul 2008)

Petal said:


> Well, I went into Nissan.ie and selected "list dealerships" and contacted all the ones that are Dublin South, like Belgard, Kylemore, Liffely Valley, etc.... Think I'll look for a small garage. Can anyone recommend one around D12?



I think that is crazy because you will invalidate your warranty to save €160. The cheapest legit operation will cost €100. That will cover oil change, oil filter, top up fluids and a cursory check of the car. Once you are out of warrenty, get a independent guy to service it.


As for the $27 service. That is due every 3k miles and really only amounts to an oil change. The overall service charges in the US are a bit better, but are not that different (ignoringng the $/€ difference - since US customers would be paying in $). http://www.watertownford.com/service-menu---maintenance-schedule.aspx


----------



## cancan (10 Jul 2008)

How in gods name do you invalidate the warranty by going to an independent?
As long as you follow the manufacturer recommended maintanence, and have receipts to back it up, they can't deny anything. This is a myth put out by those "honest" SIMI stealers. 
I see BMW dealers like to charge 450 euro for a service, which is just an oil change.

And the $27 dollar servicing so far has included 4 new brembo pads, 2 new rear struts, a belt tensioner and an a\c belt, multiple rattles fixed, some bodywork tidying... etc as it sees a lot of track days...


----------



## aircobra19 (10 Jul 2008)

I always understood that you had to have a car serviced by a authorised garage in the brands dealer network to keep the warranty valid. Otherwise theres no reason to do to a dealer.


----------



## cancan (10 Jul 2008)

Dealers may try to convince you of this (cos getting people to pay money like the OP is a nice little earner for the rubbish service they provide), but be sure to mention that under the ec block excemption you do not lose your car warranty provided it is serviced under manufacturer guidlines, which are available from the web.

If they want to challange that in court, they are more than welcome.



I do notice that no dealer has come on to say otherwise, but they are more than welcome...


----------



## aircobra19 (10 Jul 2008)

How do you establish "manufacturer-approved standards"


----------



## cancan (10 Jul 2008)

on line - all cars should be there

ie:


should be in the manual too - or just call them importer


----------



## Pulse (10 Jul 2008)

I just had my car a full service with new pads all round in a certain Land Rover dealership in Airside total cost €1100.00 MADNESS I even refused to pay for certain things i did not ask for eg: Wiper blades, washer fluid etc


----------



## cancan (10 Jul 2008)

most cars need nothing for the first 60,000 miles bar oil changes and filters.
If something breaks, go to the dealer if you are under warranty, and have them fix only the impacted part.
Pick up OEM pads/parts on line for the rest, and have your local mechanic throw them on.

When dealers start offering value for money again (and a lot of them need to go broke, as there are too many), perhaps the consumer will start going back...
But the consumer is at fault for putting up with this for so long.


----------



## soy (11 Jul 2008)

cancan said:


> How in gods name do you invalidate the warranty by going to an independent?
> As long as you follow the manufacturer recommended maintanence, and have receipts to back it up, they can't deny anything.
> 
> ...



You can be sure that they will go through everything with a fine tooth comb to try and get out of paying up if anything goes wrong. You will most likely have a lot of hassle trying to prove you have not broken the terms of the warrenty.


----------



## soy (11 Jul 2008)

cancan said:


> And the $27 dollar servicing so far has included 4 new brembo pads, 2 new rear struts, a belt tensioner and an a\c belt, multiple rattles fixed, some bodywork tidying... etc as it sees a lot of track days...



Something is wrong here. The parts alone cost more than $27.

My earlier link from a main Ford dealer in the US showed a normal service bill of $400 if you followed the dealer recommended schedule (every 3k miles).


----------



## cancan (11 Jul 2008)

All parts under warranty
Car is used almost exclusively for motorsport, but the dealer has no prob with it.
The day he put the new brakes in, I nearly hugged him.
Even told me if i could blow the cluch b4 the warranty period was up, he'd throw a new one on. I tried and couldn't - strong cars.....

25,000 miles at this point - total servicing costs...$216 over 4 years.... Think I'll be getting another
Cost 33k, they offered me 19800 last week to used against a new one....


----------



## Emma1980 (22 Jul 2008)

hey - i just got my car serviced in Bursey Peppard in Crumlin, Dublin. I was quoted over the phone between 180-200 euro depending on the carbon filter.... Brought the car in (2006 citroen c3) and when i went back to collect it, they were charging €275....!!! They replaced my window wipers (15 bloody quid they charged!!) the oil filter, the air filter, the carbon filter and used washer fluid. Now, i thought if parts needed to be replaced, they would ring you and inform you about it! I argued this and was told unless i pay in full then i would not be getting my car keys back!! I reluctantly paid but im really angry over it! Any advice?


----------

